# Adba Sanctioned Show



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

ADBA SANCTIONED SHOW
MAY 5th - 6th 2007 !
Topsfield Fairgrounds
Topsfield, MA

crossposted Massachusetts American Pit Bull Terrier Club


----------

